# New Aza Z-8 Wheels



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

HELLO MY FELLOW GOAT OWNERS........

I JUST GOT MY NEW AZA Z-8 WHEELS THIS WEEKEND. 

18x8.5 - 225/40/18 IN THE FRONT

18x9.5 - 265/35/18 IN THE REAR, 

I WILL PUT PICTURES UP, THE LOOK BADASS. 

MY PROBLEM IS THAT THE REAR WHEELS RUB A LITTLE BIT WHEN CORNERING.

MY QUESTION IS WHAT SHOULD I DO ? 

ROLL FENDERS ? 
ADD LIFTERS ? 
OR GO WITH 245 TIRES ? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------

